# Egyptian scene: ideas and links



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I can add some of the things I've been collecting but will have to come back and do it later. Pretty tired tonight and don't have the energy right now but definitely will be following this thread.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm doing a Mummy's Crypt display in my bathroom this year. My area is very small but I always thought it would be cool to add a Howard Carter type archeologist scene: life size figure with his face half eaten off (attacked by the Mummy that came to life) sitting at a camp desk with lantern, maps, books, scrolls, rope, archeologist tools (brushes, pickax, shovel, etc). A posey skeleton in an Anubis costume standing guard would look creepy.

Prop fillers to set the scene:
-black scorpions from DT and/or a scorpion skeleton
-lots of scarab beetles
-clay jugs and vases with reeds and peacock feathers
-"Book of the Dead" - http://www.ancient.eu/Egyptian_Book_of_the_Dead/
-mummified animals
-Target's crocodile skelly head
-pots of dried beans and peas (I read that food was placed in the tombs)
-gold box with Egyptian jewelry
-sphinx statue
-incense

Love your idea for canopic jars with the viewable body organs and the fire spotlight is a perfect effect to highlight your scene.

Tip - you can buy muslin fabric really cheap, I bought 3 yards for $6 at Joann's with a coupon, I'm using it for my costume. They have some already in a tea stained color and you can grunge it up more to wrap a mummy and then use the more expensive cheesecloth sparingly.

I'm lazy (and untalented)  so to cover my walls I bought some Egyptian shower curtains off Amazon and I'll be using a roll of brown shipping paper to draw on hieroglyphics and bricks. 

Here's my pinterest link :
https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/mummys-tomb/


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a small Egyptian scene one year. Here are a couple of photos for ideas.


















pvc pipe frame stalk about:










Eric


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie, I'm looking forward to seeing what you're doing! I know you've already found some great stuff at Ross.

Tannasgach, this is a fantastic list and gave me so many new ideas for things to add. Did you make or buy your scarabs? I'm thinking those wouldn't be too hard to make out of clay and paint up. Maybe do a bigger one out of foam? Anyways, I'm definitely dressing up a skelly as Anubis I think. New project, make an Anubis mask!

Wolfbeard, yours was one of my inspiration pics! That sarcophagus is to die for. Can I ask where you acquired your King Tut mask? Leaning towards the link I listed in my OP (which incidentally I found in the thread you posted these pics lol). That mummy on the left looks like the one from Oriental Trading Co. (and other places too.) He fits great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought my molds for scarabs, ankhs, etc. off of either Etsy or ebay a number of years ago in anticipation of doing an ancient Egyptian theme. Want to lay those among the wrappings on a mummy. I was prompted to use this as a theme when I bought that Gemmy mummy with the light up eyes and moaning sounds from Home Depot many years ago. Still have him too. Might have been my first life-size prop, even before a skeleton. Always had a fascination with Ancient Egypt from the time I use to pour over that section in the World Book Encyclopedia as a elementary school kid. Been collecting things for my haunt for a while now, whenever I see something that I think will work. I'm doing a different theme this year, but my Egyptian haunt will be outdoors and revolve around a tomb raider who got trapped in some ruins while stealing artifacts and is being attacked by scorpions (kicking legs prop sticking out of a tomb wall). Also have a dvd with snakes and want to project them on the ground as sort of Indiana Jones snake pit scene. Bought dozens of cool snakes a few years back from Pottery Barn when they were on clearance. Plan to use those all over as well. Other stuff in the works too. 

I have some foam sheathing to work with as tomb panels (150 feet I think on deep clearance from a Lowes who was changing brands they stock and just wanted to get rid of it. Gosh think I paid $18 total) and was lucky to find at a GW one year one of those image projectors which I'll use to help "trace" some hieroglyphics. Anyway more later.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

errr....Sepia, I don't have any scarab beetles, yet, but I do have green metallic craft paint.  I'm hoping to find a bag of bugs I can paint and pass them off as scarabs. 

I think on my Pinterest board there is an Anubis head made from cardboard. Since I'm going to be a mummy queen I wanted my husband to be Anubis his reply - "a dog, you want me to be a dog?!" "He's a jackal! Anubis is [email protected], he's the guardian of the underworld!" So instead he wants to be Dr Frank-N-Furter from RHPS.  Don't even freaking ask - I haven't a clue. Anyway point being, you can also buy an Anubis mask:
https://www.amazon.com/Bauer-Pacifi...F8&qid=1472267047&sr=8-8&keywords=anubis+mask


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Tannasgach, omg your husband is a hoot! Mine will probably be jealous of the skelly's Anubis getup, since he's a big fan of Egyptian/mythology/underworld things. (Bonus, all of the outfit things can be repurposed as halloween costumes for hubster.) I was sorely tempted by that Anubis mask, and ended up deciding I want to make my own based on https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003A81EUO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2NL9UUKFTRQH + https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4NPKqz0CSU . I want to make a collar/belt/armcuffs but that might be too ambitious for this year. Backup is those Deluxe Egyptian ones from Amazon...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon to the rescue - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U2TCV...olid=2SMEEMTVJID6L&coliid=IF43ZRBOT0OQ7&psc=1

Here's the costume I wanted for my skelly - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I8S3IW...colid=2SMEEMTVJID6L&coliid=IDZOBCMYYH8D&psc=1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> errr....Sepia, I don't have any scarab beetles, yet, but I do have green metallic craft paint.  I'm hoping to find a bag of bugs I can paint and pass them off as scarabs.
> 
> I think on my Pinterest board there is an Anubis head made from cardboard. Since I'm going to be a mummy queen I wanted my husband to be Anubis his reply - "a dog, you want me to be a dog?!" "He's a jackal! Anubis is [email protected], he's the guardian of the underworld!" So instead he wants to be Dr Frank-N-Furter from RHPS.  Don't even freaking ask - I haven't a clue. Anyway point being, you can also buy an Anubis mask:
> https://www.amazon.com/Bauer-Pacifi...F8&qid=1472267047&sr=8-8&keywords=anubis+mask



Tannasgach, you mean your husband would rather be a weenie than a powerful ancient Egyptian god feared by all!? Put it to him that way.  

Speaking of movies one of my favorite movies with an ancient Egyptian theme was Stargate (1994). Kurt Russell, James Spader, Djimon Hounsou (played the last man standing, CJ, on Wayward Pines this season and was Anubis in the movie). Jays Davidson was a great Ra I thought. Loved the scenery. Then there's The Mummy Returns (2001) and Scorpion King (2002) for more contemporary movies. Still love the old B&W stuff though.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

I wanted to post up a few of the items from my Egyptian vignette. I have a few more items I will try and post before the weekend is out. 

So being a cat person I had to have a mummy cat. 









I found in Ross and TJ Maxx these nice vases. The four in front will become Canopic jars sometime before Halloween. 









Here is a closer pic of the three sizes of vases. 

































A necklace for my Gemmy mummy. 









I wanted some scarab beetles but most of the ones I found online were tiny. I finally found this similar beastie (Japanese Rhinoceros Beetle from www.collectiblewildlifegifts.com) that with some trim of its front horn and the addition of some iridescent ribbon (from Etsy) I hope will look close enough. 









Finally, I looked all over online for a costume crook and a flail. I finally found one vendor but they were like 40 dollars ( http://www.kyledesigns.com/egyptian-halloween-costume-crook-flail/ ) so I put it on my think about list. Then I happened to be walking through the Michaels Halloween section and saw these flower arrangement stems, cut one up and voila... crook and flail. I have some gold beads I will be adding to the end of the flail. 









More soon! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

avgjoefriday, that's a fantastic collection! I forgot to include a mummy cat in my list, I have two of em! Those mummy rats are awesome with it. The jars look perfect, and I might just have to steal that idea for the crook and flail, because those are amazing. Great finds!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I remembered there was another pretty recent Egyptian thread here, and voila! Here it is ~ http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147352-egyptian-theme.html

I haven't done this theme myself, but in the above thread I shared some photos from the Houston Science Museum that I visited earlier this summer - some great Egyptian artifacts that could help to inspire.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

avgjoefriday, nice finds there.  The jars are great and that dagger is fantastic! Great job of repurposing on the crook and flail.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh this is a fun theme, great stuff you have. where did you get that dagger and necklace? love love the dagger


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

I got one of the daggers a few years back at target. Wanted a second matching one this year and found it on eBay for $8. They are plastic costume daggers but very intricate looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you ! Just ordered one off ebay 8 bucks and free shipping. I'm not even doing an egyptian theme this year but I've had the two grandin road mummies for a couple years and keep planning on it. I want those egyptian statues at Ross. I love those bottles you got as well, I've seen them alot at TJ maxx and everytime thought they would look good with an egyptian theme. Can't wait to see what all you do !


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks voice. Would love to see pics of your GR mummies! I have looked at four Ross stores today and no Egyptian stuff. I am giving up that search for the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

lol avgjoe you sold at least two of us on those daggers! Just bought mine off ebay (here's the listing, not sure how long it will be around so grab em while they're hot!)

disembodiedvoice, what about doing an Egyptian corner/scene with the pieces you have? That's what I'm doing  . (It's really hard to get enough together for an entire Egyptian theme unless you really commit to prop-building.)

My other purchase today... This spellbook which I plan to paint an Eye of Horus around the eye and form a clay ankh around the cross.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a cool spellbook; where did that come from? Ebay is thee place to get the daggers, Amazon wants $15 with shipping.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Victorian Trading Co! They're having a 30% off sale that ends today, and the shipping should be $4.95. I had to call though because it kept showing the higher shipping bracket for me ($7.95). I like that the eye lights up, I think that'll look really spooky. Here's the link. http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8027788/107100/trembling-spellbook


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha! After posting about the sale yesterday and in the VTC thread, with no intention of buying anything I swear, I too was intrigued by the Trembling Spellbook and ended up order it too. Kind of had similar thoughts--on the eye--and was picturing mine as a British archeologist's compilation of Ancient Egypt's The Book of the Dead so will re-cover it. My theme revolves around a tomb robber, so felt it would fit in if he had a reference book on tombs and the dead in his possession. 

I like turning the cross key hole into a ankh symbol. Can't wait to see it when it arrives and just hope the sounds are ok. I'm alright with screams but hope that's all there is. Also read that it says when the book is touched the eye glows, etc. and wondering what kind of sensor it has. Like will my ToTers need to actually touch the book and if so how will I entice them to do that without telegraphing it?


Hey, cool items you've collected already avgjoefriday! I think I have that same Egyptian sword. Also think I bought it from Target a while back. I like your jars. I have some plain glass floral vases without a lid that I bought from DT and think they still carry them. Plan to cover them and make them into canopic jars and do lids for them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You guys are a bad influence on me right now with this theme. I looked to see what Egyptian items Ross had not expecting to find anything I had to have and got thinking about this book thing too. Two items that don't fit into my submarine/jungle theme right now. I know there's still more paydays before halloween but if the sub runs out of money, it will sit dead in the water...well I do have a lot of related projects to do I have supplies for so not quite...buy you get what I mean. I'll come back and post a few photos in a bit while I take a break here. Hard to stay away from things you like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few props I'll use in my theme. Full headed royal mummy mask is a Ghoulish Production item. The golden anubis I bought off a HF member a while back. It's a foam creation, probably one of a kind or just a few. Never saw another one like it. Didn't look at the tags for the other mummy head. Kind of a hard foam. I also know I have an official full head mummy mask from the movie The Mummy Returns I think. Not sure where I put him at the moment.

























He's a possibility, found at a GW back in 2010:









I have a few of these striking snakes collected over the years. Here's one of the baskets I got from PierOne on clearance for these snakes. Fits perfectly to strike.
















Representing some of the animals, have this guy who looks pretty realistic and full body








Also some Floating hippo heads, and more croc heads from Design Toscano:









Have lots of snakes, scorpions, locust (or grasshoppers) from years of collecting.

This I found in a HG clearance area in 2013 (used a filter for the photo, don't know why). Looks like Pharaoh Akhenaten, Tut's dad. I do have a few more HG statues.
















Found this at Big Lots in 2008 and got lucky and found another one at Spirit on clearance a few years later. One for sure will be re-dressed in desert ware and stuck trapped in a tomb wall he's climbed into with scorpions and such crawling around and on him.









Mummy hands from 99 Cent in 2015










Since we have a Ross thread, I thought I would post some of my Ross finds there to let more people looking today what you can find there in general. Ross has been probably one of my favorite places to find the Egyptian stuff but you have to be patient and keep checking throughout the year really. Never know when it will come in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a link to a post on my finds over the years at Ross: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146436-2016-ross-dress-less-11.html#post1885177


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have this volume, _Tutankamun: Treasures of Ancient Egypt_, and it is THE BEST book I have. Fabulous photos. On the expensive side but if you love reading and looking at this stuff makes a wonderful library book to have. This comes in a fabric covered wooden slip case. Weighs a ton too. Published in England if I recall correctly and simply gorgeous photography. I'll pull mine out and snap a few photos for you guys. Great resource for images of items from Tut's time.

http://bookoutlet.com/Store/Details...-ancient-egypt/_/R-9788854403550B?terms=Egypt


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie, thanks for sharing your collection with us! Seems like this is one of those themes where time and a weather eye really pay off. I will definitely be passing through the decorative sections of Ross and HG throughout the year now. 

So many great ideas! I particularly love the kicking legs. Those will look awesome all done up The Mummy style!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I was at Dollar Tree today in the kids section & found some of those "put in water & watch them grow" items, and they had some bugs in the mix. I thought some of them could be good for this theme - they could be painted as-is rather than putting them in water. 

Looks like a beetle, a cricket/grasshopper, a scorpion & some other crawly guy.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Fab find there! I might even dremmel off the legs of the beetle and paint him up as a scarab! (LOL 'some other crawly guy'...unidentified flying insect)


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Latest purchases:









Extra mummy cat (already had 1 from Target) https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mummy-cat-decorations/44029.uts
6 foot cobra https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/6-ft-cobra-snake-decorations/23784.uts
Skull with cobras (Ross)


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

I love that you are already working on lighting. I haven't gotten to that yet. Think I might do red fire and ice. 

Here is a in progress pic. Skeletons "clothes" are mock ups at this point. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Are you crafting their costuming avgjoefriday? In any event really like the headdresses. Where is the coffin from? Very pretty.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

GOS... I am making the collar piece and belt. Plan is to be black and gold with a gold scarab on belt. I didn't want to spend money to buy them and then well skeletons have tiny waists and necks  The headpiece is a 6 dollar mask from eBay. 









The sarcophagus is from eBay. I think they were mass produced a long time ago. It is rubber over foam. The back is just foam. Took me awhile to find one a seller was parting with for a reasonable price. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! That sarcophagus is incredible! The skelly warriors look great too. I didn't realize those "daggers" were swords, much longer than I imagined. But I think my favorite prop in that pic is the Egyptian cat. 

Also, found my bugs - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00362TS7K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 a little snip here, a little paint there, voila 3" scarabs.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Avgjoe, I love everything about that scene! Those headdresses look great, I'm contemplating them now. I think I will have to end up making a sarcophagus, everything around is super expensive these days. You got a lucky find there!

Tannasgach, those really would look great all done up as scarabs, I think I may try my luck at them too.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL! I love the cat checking out the scene! Cats are so awesome!
Not that Halloween & Egyptian stuff isn't awesome too, but cats just crack me up!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I did a quick search on avjoe's sarcophagus; there's one on ebay for $500+ http://www.ebay.com/itm/SARCOPHAGUS...hash=item1c29050d47:m:m7Q6LzGKSydMR6AgtFooDwg and I also found out they were sold on Oriental Trading. Probably for around 79.99 lol. It's a good thing I didn't find it, I have no place to put it. I'm not even sure if my mummy is going to fit in the tub.









Here's the space I'm working with for my Mummy's tomb, last year's clown dressing room:









I have to cover up the white tile and bead board. Soooo, I was thinking covering the bead board (also on opposite wall) with brown paper and hieroglyphic and/or bricks. For the tub I bought these shower curtains as scene setters:
Anubis for the window wall in the tub -







and cutting this one in two for the side walls -







The quality is not that great, the images are a little blurred, but with a red light it should be alright and the price is right.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice detective work on finding that sarcophagus. Boy, the markup on some things on ebay is really outrageous.

When you get a chance, do you think you could snap a closeup or two of those shower curtains in real life? I too was intrigued by them but put off by the reviews of how blurry they are. Was wondering just how noticeable it is lol.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Update on the http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8027788/107100/trembling-spellbook ... it's a very lightweight foam (like kids craft foam sheets) but that's fine, easier to store, and looks good...

BUT

The eye is cracked/chip and glued over sloppily, and the whole eyepiece is unattached on one side and sinking halfway into the book. I am not happy with the quality of it and I've just contacted Victorian Trading Co. for an exchange. Hopefully the next one will be better. The only review on the site had the same problem, but I will cross my fingers.








Looks like it has cataracts, poor thing


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that SephiaKeys. Mine arrives tomorrow, already at the post office and I probably won't get until the mid-afternoon. Wondering if I'll have better luck.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope you do too! I'll be curious to see how your eye looks. If it was any one of those three things (the chip, the cataract-glue, the detaching piece) I could deal, but the whole thing together is pretty disappointing.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

SepiaKeys said:


> When you get a chance, do you think you could snap a closeup or two of those shower curtains in real life? I too was intrigued by them but put off by the reviews of how blurry they are. Was wondering just how noticeable it is lol.


I just saw this post. I'll be working all day but will try to post the pics tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received my Trembling Spellbook and posted photos and a review under the Victorian Trading thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-victorian-trading-company-2.html#post1905002 Mine has a "cataract" or misplaced contact lens too, larger than yours, but no crack in it or damage to the book. It's really too bad who ever was responsible for the eye area couldn't have produced a clear solid domed cap. I really do like the whole book though. Clever and it works well otherwise.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I noticed that book on the Rogers Garden video, they must be selling it as well. The eye on it already sort of looks Egyptian, curious to see it if some of you alter it.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for reporting back, GoS. It seems like these eyes have some production issues, but I think for $17 they're not a bad value. If I can get a non-chipped one, I'll be happy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish I knew if I could do something about the bubble (like fill it somehow) but am more afraid that whatever I try will make it look worse. Possible I suppose to redo the eye completely, make a resin dome, but not being crafty and no supplies handy, it would probably be more time and effort than it would be worth. I'd also be afraid of messing around with how the green light comes through it and then really regret pulling it off! 

So I guess the question comes down to if you are planning on doing the typical hieroglyphic eye symbol would you make the whole iris/pupil black anyway...with just the keyhole showing a green light (the way inside to the secrets of the afterlife)? In that case maybe the whole issue of the eye condition isn't a biggie. Probably just cover the area with some black removable tape so you can revert to the green eye later if you want. Maybe do the same for the rest of the eye symbol and overlay it on the current eye lines. I wouldn't want to have it adhere to the foam book surface to the degree it would pull of the paint finish or the foam though. Does this make any sense? I can picture it in my mind just not sure I'm describing it well.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wish I knew if I could do something about the bubble (like fill it somehow) but am more afraid that whatever I try will make it look worse. Possible I suppose to redo the eye completely, make a resin dome, but not being crafty and no supplies handy, it would probably be more time and effort than it would be worth. I'd also be afraid of messing around with how the green light comes through it and then really regret pulling it off!
> 
> So I guess the question comes down to if you are planning on doing the typical hieroglyphic eye symbol would you make the whole iris/pupil black anyway...with just the keyhole showing a green light (the way inside to the secrets of the afterlife)? In that case maybe the whole issue of the eye condition isn't a biggie. Probably just cover the area with some black removable tape so you can revert to the green eye later if you want. Maybe do the same for the rest of the eye symbol and overlay it on the current eye lines. I wouldn't want to have it adhere to the foam book surface to the degree it would pull of the paint finish or the foam though. Does this make any sense? I can picture it in my mind just not sure I'm describing it well.


I don't think I do understand lol I guess not being able to look at is a disadvantage. About the first problem, the "bubble" can you show a picture of what it looks like ? I have an idea just not exactly sure of the problem. Also not sure what you want the book to look like. Do you want it Egyptian and stay that way or be able to change it back to it's original form ?


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys are seriously putting me in an Egyptian-themed mood! Honestly, what a great theme, this will go down on my to-do list for sure! I suspect my kids will vote for a few other things first, but never too early to be on the lookout for a piece here and there as it's inevitable we'll end up with this theme. Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see this theme come together! Here's a link to more Halloween Egyptian mummy ideas. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-mummies/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't think I do understand lol I guess not being able to look at is a disadvantage. About the first problem, the "bubble" can you show a picture of what it looks like ? I have an idea just not exactly sure of the problem. Also not sure what you want the book to look like. Do you want it Egyptian and stay that way or be able to change it back to it's original form ?


I posted the link to my review and photos above (since we're not suppose to double post). http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-victorian-trading-company-2.html#post1905002 . A number of posts back SephiaKeys posted a photo of the eye on her book and it has the same issue as mine but additional cracking so you can check out her photo as well.

My intention originally, like I think most people who bought it and are psoting to this thread, is to make it an Eqyptian styled book and change the eye area to look like the hieroglyphic eye. I was thinking maybe there would be a way to temporarily modify it for the Egyptian theme use but still be able to revert back to the witch's spellbook for wider useage at halloween. It's nicely done craft foam so I hate to really mess with it permanently. Not as forgiving as wood or plastic for example.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dawnski said:


> I can't wait to see this theme come together! Here's a link to more Halloween Egyptian mummy ideas. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-mummies/


Pinterest does not let non-members view your account or see others pinterest pages. I hate these apps that promote "sharing of ideas" while collecting info on you for their advertising and other purposes and requiring membership from others. The fact that the ideas shared come from others websites to begin with is just so wrong in my mind. Anyway, the pinterest link really can't be viewed by everyone dawnski in case you weren't aware of it. Non-members can see a sampling of idea photos and then the Pinterest Log In or Join window takes over and blacks out the screen and that's all a non-member can see. The app is very much like Facebook in some regards. Promoting "social" but only if you become a Member.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

I wanted to check back in and see how everyone was coming along and share where I am. Has anyone found anything new and must have for an Egyptian scene?? I still have to figure out some finalized clothing for my skeletons and my scarabs wings but I think I am (or maybe I should say my pocketbook is ) pretty much done for the year. 

Here is a rough from last night. Ideas welcome! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks fabulous! Checking out all your items there. Curious about the background. Did you create it or buy it? So perfect for your display.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

GOS.... it is a set of curtains purchased on Amazon from a company called Ambesonne. They have a ton of creative sets perfect for Halloween and affordable. I plan to buy more to put behind my other scenes. I have them hung from a PVC frame made of 1inch sch40 PVC (standard from the box stores) with connectors sold by Circo (that aren't generally available in box stores). 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B016...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MAMFN90E36H3PYAADF0J


http://www.circoinnovations.com/circo-direct/!/Ell-90-degree-1-inch/p/62559125/category=16659019

http://www.circoinnovations.com/circo-direct/!/4-Way-LT-1-inch/p/60089187/category=16659007

http://www.circoinnovations.com/circo-direct/!/Internal-Cap-1-inch/p/61787720/category=17895045

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

Love this theme! Over the summer break I did a little summer project with my kids and we studied about the Egyptians ( Personally I feel like history is sorely lacking in the public school system). We made paper canopic jars, drew the Horus eye and mummified a dollar store Barbie. Never thought about doing a Halloween theme out of it but really enjoyed seeing what everyone has put together. 

Ghost of Spookie - Thanks for starting the thread. Looking forward to following! 

AvgJoeFriday - You have a really awesome setup there!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Those drapes look really great in your photo avgjoefriday. Thanks for the link. How is the quality of the material? If I have some extra bucks in the next few weeks might just pick up a pair to save on all that work creating a backdrop. Something to seriously consider. The older I get the more an easy solution seems appealing LOL. Besides they just look great.

Mystic Moon Hollow, not the OP (that was SepiaKeys) but using an Ancient Egyptian has been a theme I've been working towards for a few years now and glad to see so many others contributing to the thread. Lots of great ideas.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Here are the final pics


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love what you've done avgjoefriday! The ancient Egyptian scene came out fantastic. Cool that you have the wall niche area to use too. I love those kind of architectural features. Really enjoyed looking at your photos to see all the elements and what a great place in your kitchen for the moon plate and all the black trees and houses. Really shows up well. 



Your hieroglyphic drapery purchase inspired me to buy some from Ambesonne on Amazon. I'd love to say I'd paint my own panels but as I sit here trying to type like a Frankenstein Mummy hybrid (had some minor surgery yesterday and now have stitches and wrap on me--worst timing I know), I don't if that project would get done and for the size of the shower curtain and drapery panels you get quite a lot of material and it's done for you. Debated about it for a while but decided to order today after seeing your display again. It really does look nice and glad to hear you were happy with the material and image. I won't be needing for a while but know that if I wait until I do and then try finding them again they might be discontinued by then. They are awfully unique and not sure what the demand for them really is. Hard to beat the digital art printing on the material.

As mentioned Ambesonne has a number of other ancient Egyptian panels sold in different sizes and even in polyester shower curtains of several sizes so easier to fit in your budget to get a display. Avgjoefriday did you end up buying any other ones? For anyone interested the easiest way to see what they have is click on the Ambesonne name on the Amazon site listing for one of their drapes and in the search field type in "Egyptian". I'll try linking to a search page for them but these links don't always work from my experience:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...h-alias=specialty-aps&field-keywords=egyptian


Here's the panels scenes I ended up buying:

1) I call this one the Golden relief: https://www.amazon.com/Ambesonne-Collection-Hieroglyphics-Logographic-Alphabetic/dp/B01ERIF80W/ hope the satiny material comes off looking like gold.
2) I call this one the Stone relief: https://www.amazon.com/Ambesonne-Egyptian-Collection-Hieroglyphics-Surface/dp/B01ERIF2Q2


I looked up Ambesonne's website and not seeing any Egyptian items on it so I'm thinking they are selling off the stock in this theme through Amazon. So this could be it for drapes etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish they had the hieroglyphic panels in a shower curtain material to keep the cost down. Don't see it in that pattern and I think that pattern would work best. I'm thinking it would be cool to buy a pair of sonotubes for Egyptian columns and wrap them in a panel of material. The sonotubes come in 12, 10 and 8 inches diameters. There's also bases you can buy for them although I'm not sure if they keep the tubes upright on their own. (Lowes appears to be cheaper than HD). Another possibility would be their tapestry material panels for about the same cost as the shower curtains (different dimensions).

So for example a 12 in dia. sonotube would have a 6 in radius and a circumference of just under 38 inches. Couldn't get by with a 69 in wide shower curtain using that size on two of them but you could with a 10 in sonotube (just under 31.5 inches circumference). With a shower curtain you'd have to cut the design in half somewhere, which wouldn't be the case with the drapery panel designs. Sonatubes are 48 inches high so if you cut one in half and duct taped it to another full piece you'd have 72 inches in height and the shower curtains for example are 70, 75, 84 inches high. I'm thinking if you could use one of the sonotube bases to set your tube in it would probably decrease it's overall height of 72 inches to something more like 70 maybe? Might work out well. Just a thought.

Here's the circumferences of the 3 size sonotubes:
12 inch -- 37.699
10 inch -- 31.415
8 inch -- 25.132


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for the kind words!! I wish I had enough Egyptian stuff to decorate the whole house but ended up doing the one area as Egyptian. 

I have indeed bought two other sets of curtains. Will include hose pics here. I love them. I will tell you that it seems there are two companies selling them both under he same name. The second company "pinklim" I believe actually prints them on demand. (I know A has a thing on their website to custom print a shower curtain but not to print larger curtains). 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh wow, so glad I asked you! Your scenes look great. I never thought of using a scarecrow supported by a trellis like that. And love the hitch hiking ghosts.

i notice Pinklim was a reseller of that hieroglyphic drape panel that you bought. Through Amazon wrote to Ambesonne about whether that pattern was available on a shower curtain. Surprised to get a response within a few hours that they would check with their designers. I'll post here if the answer is yes. If I wrap columns I wouldn't need as much fabric and would rather spend half the money in that case. At this point for me I have enough props to probably set any scene so would rather spend any money on something like that that would help me out. I'll have to check those other drape patterns out. Both of the ones you posted are nice although am partial to the cemetery scene one being more onimous. 

That was a clever way to set up your drapery panel backgrounds. We bought pvc pipe fittings from a greenhouse supply company just last year for when we do our frost cloth on tender plants come winter here. That would be another source for people looking to set up something similar. Even for a pepper's ghost reflective sheet. Some of the pieces we bought were just clamps that hold the fabric onto the pvc pipe. Easy on and off.

It looks like your ghosts are done on plexiglass. Care to share? Nice way to compactly store them.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

avgjoe, your Egyptian scene came out amazing!! Those curtains look fantastic, on all the scenes. So much better than those blurry shower curtains I bought. (So sorry I never got those pics posted for you, me bad.) I'm going to set up my mummy bath today; hurricane Matt put me so far behind. I'm not sure I'll be able to do my walls this year, I may just end up with a shower curtain, a mummy and some artifacts. Oh well, there's always next year - maybe if I start next week.....

I really love your display above your cabinets. It's not easy to spooky up white cabinets (I had then at my old house, loved them all year except in Oct). The moon in the scene is perfect. Great job on everything!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My 2 ancient Egyptian drapery panels have finally shipped. Wonder if they are made when ordered since they are digitally printed. It's been about a week since ordering. Glad they at least aren't coming from China (Amazon listings don't always disclose this info--found out with one of my porthole decals recently). I'll try to figure out how to mount and display the panels once they arrive and then post some photos for you guys. Thinking we have eaves that I might be able to put eye hooks into and use that to support a pvc rod hanging from wires to the hooks. If that works at the top end, will probably add a pocket to the bottom of the drapes to run another pvc pipe to weigh it down so they don't go flying in the wind (will be set up outside).

After contacting Ambesonne about whether a hieroglyphic shower curtain exists (a less expensive option than the drapes if the size works), I now see that Pinklim has listed several different sizes of this pattern in the shower curtain material. Yeah! I'd like to set up sonotubes columns that can be reused over the years for different scenes (like Egyptian columns, castle turrets, etc.) by simply rewrapping them with removable material. Plan to order this after next paycheck and be done with it and ready to use later.


Anyone else with Egyptian displays that have photos to post?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Ancient Egyptian drapery panels arrived today and quite impressed with this company. Not sure when I can "hang them" to show a photo of the overall look but in the meantime thought I'd share these initial photos. Here's the drapes described as Egyptian Hieroglyphics Old Texts Logographic and Alphabetic Elements Design. Color was listed as Gold and I was hoping the color would be more golden (even with golden thread, hey always hope for the best!) but as you can see it's more coppery but still very nice and a nice rich color. The panel edges are all nicely stitched and the fabric is a nice weight and tight weave. Plus the sets comes in a zippered pouch. Great for storing until I need them. Wasn't expecting that so a nice plus. More at some point later.


























Here's an image from a different set (Egyptian Hieroglyphics on the Wall Stone Surface Scripts). It's color is described as beige ecru but it has some of the same coppery overtones of the set above. Maybe it was the amount of sunlight when I took the photo? Anyway happy with this set as well.










Thanks again avgjoefriday for alerting us to this product.  I look at these as a great time saver for me and I know would look better than anything I projected on fabric or paper and traced and colored.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Picked up 2 Egyptian theme printed fabric shower curtains for some inexpensive background scenes yesterday. Thought some of you might be interested in them too. The papyrus one was only 4.99 and free shipping so can't go too wrong with that even if it doesn't turn out so great (will just put it further back in the scene). The second one, a large Anubis torso guy, I'm thinking of hanging illuminated in an upper bedroom window overlooking our yard kind of watching over his kingdom below (with the tombs). Both are still available to order. The papyrus one has shipped already and is expected to arrive next week although its tracking is an ePacket number, which from my experience originates in China. Good thing I ordered the Anubis one before I need it as delivery isn't expected until July 13-August 8! It's preparing to ship but I suspect it's going to be from China.

Papyrus 66x72 inches: https://www.amazon.com/egyptian-papyrus-custom-curtain-72inches/dp/B012B1LOEQ (See Note on seller in Post #66 below)

Anubis, 60x72 inches: https://www.amazon.com/Background-Waterproof-Shower-Curtain-Curtain-Size/dp/B00QRQLKQE


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I mentioned in a post on the "What did you find/buy today thread?" a few weeks ago that I had ordered off Amazon an Anubis shower curtain. It arrived and I grabbed a photo of it today. Photo was taken kind of close up, had to drape it over our banister and couldn't move back too far. It is 60x72 inches, printed on a nylon shower curtain fabric. Cost me 13.54 plus 1.99 e-packet tracking shipping from China. My plan is to suspend this in my upper bedroom window which is above our driveway facing the street, subtlely lit and it will be like Anubis is watching his underworld below him...or hope that's the impression given. Given the size he's big and imposing. The yard haunt will be ancient tomb raider theme which I've mentioned before. 










The curtain isn't the greatest looking close up if you were going to use it in your bathroom (image kind of pixelated or fuzzy I guess) but from a distance I think it will have a nice impact and look fine. Certainly way better than something I could draw and paint if I wanted to. 

At the same time I ordered this one I bought a second one (different image) from another seller and both emails on shipping came with e-packet tracking. The Anubis only took about 2 weeks I think to arrive and tracking when it entered the USPS system was fine. Unfortunately the second shower curtain seller gave me an e-packet shipping number, and no tracking info has ever been updated so will have to deal with it through Amazon. Not sure how they handle this. Disappointing and I normally don't buy from China but Amazon doesn't make sellers list where they are and this seller had an American-sounding name (Russell rolling, new seller Amazon labeled as "Just Launched") and short delivery time so was surprised to get an e-packet number from him (my experience means it comes from China). Now I'm seeing other buyers saying that they haven't received the merchandise they ordered either. In any event I would recommend the Anubis seller, Yoojoy: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QRQLKQE


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet but Crazy Bonez has come out this year with a cobra snake skeleton. Here's a link to it on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Bonez-W80025-Skeleton-Cobra/dp/B01NAX8RBY


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Ancient Egyptian drapery panels arrived today and quite impressed with this company. Not sure when I can "hang them" to show a photo of the overall look but in the meantime thought I'd share these initial photos. Here's the drapes described as Egyptian Hieroglyphics Old Texts Logographic and Alphabetic Elements Design. Color was listed as Gold and I was hoping the color would be more golden (even with golden thread, hey always hope for the best!) but as you can see it's more coppery but still very nice and a nice rich color. The panel edges are all nicely stitched and the fabric is a nice weight and tight weave. Plus the sets comes in a zippered pouch. Great for storing until I need them. Wasn't expecting that so a nice plus. More at some point later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is bringing me down memory lane. I went to Egypt on my honeymoon. It was the trip of a lifetime. The last picture is closer to the color of the temples and the Valley of the Kings and Queens. There were beautiful preserved paintings inside the tombs and the temples but the majority of the exteriors reminded me of the last photo. Those panels are beautiful. Great detail.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

c910andace, Wow great honeymoon trip. I have always been fascinated by Ancient Egypt ever since I was in elementary school and Mom and Dad bought us a nice set of World Book Encyclopedias. Their Ancient Egypt section was the best (coming in second was their salt water fish section and their dinosaur section). Spent hours reading through it and drawing figures from it. I have always longed to go there. Hope you got lots of photos and some items from the market to bring home. Your comment on Ambesonne's drape panel was interesting and makes me glad I picked it up. Occasionally I get to add realism to my scenes, and hope the kids will get an appreciation for that time period in history and get them curious to learn more. I loved books as a kid as it took you to places you might not otherwise get a chance to visit. So cool you did.

BTW when my Mom (who lives cross-country from us) asked if she could sell the World Book Encyclopedia set as she was trying to clear out some things, I had my husband who was traveling in the area at the time stop by for a few days and pack up 3 heavy boxes of them and ship them back home to us. Mentioning it as an aside to parents who waiver on buying something for their kids that they think they might get a lot of educational use out of. Kids even when grown up still remember and treasure things like this and IMO form precious lifelong memories that should warm your heart knowing you gave that to them. Told my mom many times since how much I have enjoyed things I remember from my childhood - like this, taking us trick or treating, and the special stuff she would do for the holidays.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I was in Chicago. Eating my way through the city so I couldn't properly respond before. I also had a deep fascination with my parents Encyclopedias and I feel as if something is missing these days with the way my kids access information. Looking it up in a book is an experience. 

I really hope your Egyptian scene turns out well. It seems as if you are gathering your supplies early. I truly admire those that change up their themes every year. I only do a few changes with my decor because I stick to the basics. But I really long for a complete revamp once in a while. My aesthetic doesn't waver much so I keep it consistent with a few new "features" year to year. 

Keep posting your new acquisitions.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> c910andace, Wow great honeymoon trip. I have always been fascinated by Ancient Egypt ever since I was in elementary school and Mom and Dad bought us a nice set of World Book Encyclopedias. Their Ancient Egypt section was the best (coming in second was their salt water fish section and their dinosaur section). Spent hours reading through it and drawing figures from it. I have always longed to go there. Hope you got lots of photos and some items from the market to bring home. Your comment on Ambesonne's drape panel was interesting and makes me glad I picked it up. Occasionally I get to add realism to my scenes, and hope the kids will get an appreciation for that time period in history and get them curious to learn more. I loved books as a kid as it took you to places you might not otherwise get a chance to visit. So cool you did.
> 
> BTW when my Mom (who lives cross-country from us) asked if she could sell the World Book Encyclopedia set as she was trying to clear out some things, I had my husband who was traveling in the area at the time stop by for a few days and pack up 3 heavy boxes of them and ship them back home to us. Mentioning it as an aside to parents who waiver on buying something for their kids that they think they might get a lot of educational use out of. Kids even when grown up still remember and treasure things like this and IMO form precious lifelong memories that should warm your heart knowing you gave that to them. Told my mom many times since how much I have enjoyed things I remember from my childhood - like this, taking us trick or treating, and the special stuff she would do for the holidays.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

A huge thumbs up to everyone's Egyptian flare this year and last year, btw! Unfortunately I had some circumstances last year that kept me from fully participating in the season, but I did snap a few pics of the results and will try to dig those up. 

Heads up, Design Toscano has been running some good sales lately on those Egyptian items that never seem to show up at Ross etc. If you go to the coupon cabin site and sign up, you can get 25% off plus 20% cash back deals. I have no idea how long that particular one will be available, but I picked up a couple things that were pretty pricey but hopefully worth it


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow Sepia, those lanterns and snakes are gorgeous and that golden cobra head is freaking awesome!

Thanks for reviving this thread; reminds me I haven't posted any pictures. I never did get to make the scarabs or the hieroglyphics for the walls but here's how my 'crypt' turned out:

Sign on the bathroom door
View attachment 439769


Anubis shower curtain (you can see how small this bathroom is)
View attachment 439777


The striking snake on the sink was a big hit at the party
View attachment 439785


Hard to disguise a toilet, would have loved to have made it into a golden throne
View attachment 439793


My SR, _Off My Meds_, send me some really cool Egyptian items for the theme, including this mummy's hand
View attachment 439817


The big boy himself - I had very limited space for artifacts so a lot ended up in the tub with him








View attachment 439857


I had to cover up some white bead board and used another shower curtain
View attachment 439825


Some wall decor
View attachment 439833


I actually squealed out loud when I found this Nefertiti bust in Goodwill
View attachment 439841


A Mummy and her swamp daughter
View attachment 439865


View attachment 439873


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG!!!!! I have no idea why these came out as attachments (and one picture) instead of photos! So sorry guys. Arrrrg none of these attachmnets are working! I downloaded them from my computer. Does anyone know how to correct this?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

If at first you don't succeed.....


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Tannasgach said:


> If at first you don't succeed.....
> 
> View attachment 440305
> 
> ...


Amazing job!!!! Bravo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks avgjoe!  

We all had a lot of fun planning this theme last year. Thanks to everyone for the tips and pictures. Of course everything looked much better at night with red light.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What great photos of you two! I love it when people can get into a theme and don costumes. To me means a fun loving person!! 

Your bathroom sarcophagus turned out great and kind of perfect container and similar shape of the real ones sans lid. Thanks for coming back and posting these. Where was the mummy from? I liked how he was wrapped and fun to check out all the little offerings. Your queen bust is really beautiful. Was that from Design Toscano at some point? And I bet your striking snake at the sink caught a few people by surprise hehe.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank You GOS! 


> Your bathroom sarcophagus turned out great and kind of perfect container and similar shape of the real ones sans lid.


Haha, you mean my tub? It was a tight squeeze to get him in there.



> Where was the mummy from?


oh, I bought him a while back off some Halloween store online. He's latex and has a flat back so he can't be freestanding. Here he is appearing in The Witch's Inn in housekreeping with Egyptian linen cotton: 









and in Carnevil as The Mummy Man:


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

> Your queen bust is really beautiful. Was that from Design Toscano at some point?


I'm not sure where it came from; she is gorgeous. I found it at a Goodwill, about fainted when I saw it.



> And I bet your striking snake at the sink caught a few people by surprise hehe.


Oh yeah, he was the hit of the party! Everybody had to use the bathroom at some point, got them every time lol.

I had captions in my original post with all the non functioning attachments (#72) but when I finally got the pictures to load I wasn't about to go in and edit anything. I'm having a helluva time with pictures today.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

avgjoefriday said:


> I wanted to post up a few of the items from my Egyptian vignette. I have a few more items I will try and post before the weekend is out.
> 
> So being a cat person I had to have a mummy cat.
> 
> ...


Omg thank u so much avgjoefriday, I just grabbed one of those daggers myself  Ive been making a lot of the props myself (as a lot of the manufactured stuff is just way out of my budget) but couldnt pass up that beauty at $9...So excited to b doing this theme ?


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

Love the mummy pics! I find Anubis works well for any scary Egyptian decorating. I learned recently there is an actual breed of dog that he's based on!


----------

